# My layout attempt, thoughts, concerns.



## D&C RR (Jan 30, 2011)

The room is about 10'6" by 14', I saw a layout by Iain Rice that was close to this size, I flipped it and shorted it a bit to fit, then changed and added some switches and track to fill in some of the holes. How does it look? (it's in 2 sections due to limits of be cheep.)

I'm hoping to have this level for running and switching, you will see a helix switch and a helix layer going down to the next level, this level will be for a yard and staging, still working on this level, will add this layout when done.

I would like to run the trains in either direction, my concerns is that it looks like it will only run counter clockwise, correct? then how do i get the yard level back up and running counter clockwise?

The peninsula will be for a trolley, with a commuter train running down the center track running to unknown let.

I don't have any buildings planned yet but will add some to the layout, just not sure where.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

can you upload a picture of it? i'm surfing on the phone / cant use anyrail atm.


----------



## D&C RR (Jan 30, 2011)

*pics*

here are pics


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you leave place for train to deliver its frieght?


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Suggestion: add a bigger yard somewhere off the main line, so you can park your trains and do some switching (but still allow for continuous running too!)


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

We're building a layout about the same size, although my bench work is not as deep as yours, so I'm a little more confined with the fancy track work I think.

I like the peninsula size you've got, I reckon It'll be something we build towards in the future.

If you want a look at what I've designed, heres the  link


----------

